# Prozess gegen F.E. wegen Winfinder



## Aka-Aka (28 September 2012)

netter Artikel aus dem Nachbarland
http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/prozess-gegen-schweizer-call-center-mafia


> Über so genannte Mehrwertdienstleistungen, die über die normale Telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden, nutzen sie eine Lücke im Telekommunikationsgesetz aus und buchten *frischfröhlich* massenhaft kleine Beträge bei den «Kunden» ab.


 


> Merkten die Geprellten, dass bei ihnen *stinkfrech* regelmässig «abgebucht» wurde, hatten sie keine Chance, das Geld zurückzufordern.


Ob Stinkfreche bald frischfröhlich einsitzen werden?


----------



## Antiscammer (29 September 2012)

Er wurde in Handschellen in den Gerichtssaal geführt. Als Verteidigung hat er einen der renommiertesten Strafrechtler Deutschlands gewählt.

Der Anwalt, den er da im Verfahren massiv belastet, residiert übrigens in Bonn. Bekannt u.a. als AdminC unzähliger dubioser Internet-Domains.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 September 2012)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Anwalt, den er da im Verfahren massiv belastet, residiert übrigens in Bonn. Bekannt u.a. als AdminC unzähliger dubioser Internet-Domains.


Etwa der naßforsche B.H.? Teufel auch! 

Wie lange betrieb eigentlich der Hauptangeklagte seine Abzockgeschäfte? Zehn Jahre? War er nicht sogar einer der Erfinder alles Nutzlosen und Vorreiter der Abo- und sonstigen Fallen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> War er nicht sogar einer der Erfinder alles Nutzlosen und Vorreiter der Abo- und sonstigen Fallen?


Das müsste man mal genauer anschauen, aber ich glaube, dass der/ein Schweizer auch ein "Early Bird" war...

Und wenn ich genauer in mich gehe, fällt mir in diesem Zusammenhang auch das Stichwort "Mainz" ein. Da war doch was. Und war damals nicht auch ein anderer beratender Rechtsanwalt tätig? Der Hamburger mit dem Faible für die Casino-Glitzerwelt? Naja, mein Gedächtnis kann man nicht immer für bahre Münze nehmen... (Der Wiener Dubaianer V*Fr* war das, der den jetzt von F*E* benutzten Spruch vom "ich hab doch meinen Anwalt gefragt" schon damals gebracht hatte - allerdings nicht so kleinlaut. Der V* Fr* läuft ja auch noch frei herum...)

Steht übrigens bereits in obigem Artikel verlinkt
http://sc.tagesanzeiger.ch/dyn/digital/internet/661863.html


> Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH mit Sitz in Zürich


Da gibt's noch so nette Erinnerungsruinen über Diskussionen im Jaginboard, aus Zeiten, da Mainz noch der "Schweizer Garde" zugewandt war... als es nötig wurde, distanzierte man sich ja...

Im Anhang die Seite 1sms*.** von März 2006
wer bietet früher?

Anmerkung: Ich entschuldige mich für den unmöglichen Link in der Vorversion dieses Postings und danke für die schnelle Reaktion!

Nachtrag:
http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Die-Fallensteller-291242.html



> Breit eingesetzt hat diese Masche Mitte 2005 erstmals die Firma NewAdMedia von B*** C*** mit probino.de und winow.de. Wer dort landete und sich unter Angabe seiner Postadresse vorgeblich für einen Gratis-Produktproben-Eintragsdienst anmeldete, schloss meist unbemerkt ein Zweijahresabo für sieben Euro monatlich ab. Zahlte er die Rechnung nicht, meldete sich ein Inkassoanwalt, der alsbald mit obskuren rechtlichen Konsequenzen drohte. Der Name dieses Anwalts aus Osnabrück lautet O*** T***. Als bei C*** im hessischen Hochheim aufgrund hunderter Strafanzeigen die Polizei vor der Tür stand, wurde es zunächst stiller um T*** - bis er das Inkasso für die Brüder Schm*** übernahm.


 


> Der offensichtliche Erfolg der Schm***-Methoden rief einige Nachahmer auf den Plan. Am besten werden diese derzeit von den Firmen „NetContent Ltd.“ beziehungsweise „Online Content Ltd.“ kopiert. Ob Routenplaner, Grußkartenversand oder Vorlagenarchiv - die Unternehmen bieten im Abo, wonach Surfer in Suchmaschinen oft stöbern. Ihre Fallen sind ähnlich aufgebaut wie die der Schmidtleins, allerdings haben sich die Betreiber einiges einfallen lassen, um juristische Gegenwehr zu erschweren.
> Laut Impressum von vorlagen-archiv.com wird das Angebot von der Online Content Ltd. bereitgestellt, die in einem Bürohaus im britischen Berkshire residiert. Wir fragten per Mail bei der angeblichen Chefin („Director“) K*** D*** nach, ob es sich hier nicht womöglich um eine Briefkastenfirma handelt. Sicherheitshalber richteten wir die Anfrage *auch an den deutschen Inkasso-Anwalt von Online Content, B... H...*. Beide blieben eine Antwort schuldig.


Ein Österreicher, den man als den Schm*-Brüdern nahestehend bezeichnen könnte, tönte bereits in den Endtagen der Dialerzeit, man habe "eine neue Idee entwickelt". Aber wer nun wirklich damit angefangen hat, kann ich nicht mehr sagen.
Man muß aber auch andere "Vorläufer" im Auge behalten, wenn man eine timeline machen will:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/bonus-net-was-sonst.9792/
Aber die "klassischen" Abofallen waren schon die Schm*'s:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/hausaufgaben-für-96-euro.10668/

früh dabei auch die C*-Brüder



> Die Hochheimer hatten ab Frühjahr 2005 unter anderem unter der Bezeichnung probino.de einen "Warenprobeneintragsservice" und Gutscheine angeboten, unter winow.de die Eintragung in monatlich 150 Gewinnspiele angekündigt. Weitere von ihnen betriebene Internetseiten waren gamesite.de, movieabo.de und simsen.de.


(siehe roten screenshot aus 10/2005)


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 September 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> früh dabei auch die C*-Brüder


Das waren keine Brüder, sondern Vater & Sohn....
(Oder Sohn & Vater, nach der Verursacherrangfolge)
Und der Opa jagte auch die diversen Medienleute vor dem Privathaus in die Flucht......


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2012)

ach stimmt.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (29 September 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Im Anhang die Seite 1sms*.** von März 2006
> wer bietet früher?


 
Wie wäre es mit 2003?
Zu der Zeit trieben bereits die Firmen Exxxx (später ExMxxxxx GmbH) und GxNxxxx ihr Unwesen neben div. anderen Unternehmen.
Nicht zu vergessen die Abzocke von autotester24. Ebenfalls schon 2003 aufgefallen.
Als Verantwortlicher soll übrigens der jetzige Hauptangeklagte die Fäden gezogen haben.

PS: einen hab ich noch. Im Jahr 2002 waren auch schon ein Christian L. (Klassenkamerad von F.E., der später nach Florida, USA geflüchtet ist) aktiv, ebenso wie eine Briefkastenfirma aus Leipzig namens Internet Interaktive GmbH.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2012)

Der zweite Angeklagte ist auch interessant, man beachte die Verbindungen von E***verbund zum Betreiber eines ehemaligen Verbraucherschutzforums. Aber ich denke, dass diejenigen, die das gesternt verstehen, davon wissen - ansonsten per Unterhaltung nachfragen.
Hoffentlich lassen ihn die Staatsanwälte nicht ohne qualifiziertes Geständnis davon kommen. Das könnte der "guten Seite" noch mehr nützen als eine Deal-Bewährungsstrafe... und vielleicht resozialisiert er sich ja, der Bub. B* Ae* sollte er sich dabei aber nicht zum Vorbild nehmen


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2012)

Noch etwas zur Historie: Anfang Januar 2006 gab es Spam für ein Abofallen-Projekt



> Die ersten Spam-mails schlugen bereits am am 07.01.06 auf.
> Von: <[email protected]>
> Gesendet: Samstag, 7. Januar 2006 14:30:49
> An: @hotmail.com
> ...


 
Nur die Älteren unter uns werden sich noch erinnern, wem die smssen.tv gehörte... Wenn man Google heute nach dieser alten Kamelle befragt, findet man lauter illustre Namen... tricky.at, V* Fr*, usw. usf.

Nur die Frage, wer sich hinter dem Herrn P.J. in Tortola versteckt hat, die wird nicht geklärt. Dabei hatte der so einen netten kleinen Adressfehler. Damals gab es hitzige Debatten innerhalb des Forums des Vereins Antispam e.V., in dessen Verlauf es sogar zu juristischen Auseinandersetzungen gekommen sein soll, weil ein Schweizer (und auch der Schweizer) als "nicht seriös" dargestellt wurde(n). Als daraufhin ein Mainzer Geschäftsmann Einspruch erhob, wurden "Belege" geliefert, gegen die dann wiederum vorgegangen wurde, weil das Zitieren aus dem kriminellen Vorleben des Schweizers als "resozialisationsgefährdend" bewertet wurde. Einige Jahre später wurden aus einem "Verbraucherschutzforum" heraus (an das ebenfalls ein Verein angeschlossen war) wiederum Vorwürfe gegen denselben Schweizer laut (und an "interessierte Kreise" gestreut), damals dürfte der Herr F.E. dort einen gewissen Einfluss gehabt haben...

Noch ein paar Jahre später gab es einen Prozess wegen Steuerhinterziehung im Zusammenhang u.a. mit einer Firma, die das Partnerprogramm betrieben hat, für das gespammt wurde/geworden sein soll.
Darüber weiß Google nichts mehr. Schade.
Die Welt der Abzocker ist klein und wer da alles mit wem im Bett war, merkt man vielleicht nur dann, wenn einer ansteckend ist. Im übertragenen Sinne gemeint.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (1 Oktober 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Darüber weiß Google nichts mehr. Schade.


 
Aber noch findet man zu dem Komplex gehörende Einzelheiten beim Webarchiv.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2012)

das hat aber jetzt so viel mit winfinder zu tun wie... wie... wie... naja, wie ein Sonnenstrahl, der Dich morgens weckt, mit den Kieselsteinen auf dem Mars. Alles hängt mit allem zusammen. Ohne Sonne kein Wasser, ohne Wasser keine Kiesel, ohne Kiesel kein Vergleich. Nur nach dem Sinn fragen kannst Du mich nicht 
Also ganz sinnfrei philosophiere ich nicht, so viel sei verraten!


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Oktober 2012)

> So soll E. eine deutsche Detektei beauftragt haben, den amtierenden Staatsanwalt auszuspionieren. Darüber war das Gericht sichtlich “not amused”. Die Information kam ans Tageslicht, da E's Telefone abgehört wurden – und er desweiteren auch von Zivilkräften vor dem Zugriff observiert wurde.


Quelle


----------

